# Surfside Surf update



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Typically don't post reports because I'm still figuring out the salt as I go....But thought I'd throw one out there. Early this AM around 8:00 or so, got a late start, hit Surfside pier, Fished for about 2 hours and there didn't seem to be much going on at all. Caught 1 small pinfish, became bait, and one really small pompano...those were the only 2 hits I had. I was using fresh shrimp. Didn't see any baitfish moving around at all. From what I'm hearing baitfish are hit or miss. This PM around 7:00-7;30 hit the surf just past the south end of Ocean Lake, close to the Holiday Inn, and did a little better. Still using fresh shrimp...caught 3 smaller black drum and 1 small whiting. Fished for about and hour and a half then had to take off.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the report, I had to work so you still had a much better day! Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I would trade places with you in a heart beat. Work sucks.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was on the pier yesterday and got some small whiting pin fish rays sharks sea robins. All small. Still beats work


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

wvbud22 said:


> I was on the pier yesterday and got some small whiting pin fish rays sharks sea robins. All small. Still beats work


any day, thanks for the report...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Fishing was pretty good on state park pier yesterday


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice mess RJ


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice Thats the pier I like to fish not as crowded


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice catch guys...


----------

